# Snorkled and still died under water...won't crank



## chrdama (Jun 6, 2010)

Need some help!! I have an '09 brute that I just snorkled..took it out this weekend for the first ride since the upgrade. I went through a few deep holes with no problems. on the last pass through I died in the water, maybe as deep as the seat. Got pulled out and checked the air box and belt housing and they were all dry so i know the snorkles were sealed. Couldnt get it to crank so I got towed back to the truck. when i got back i looked at the oil and it was full of water. Drained and flushed all that out but still can't get it to crank. For awhile there was water pumping out of the exhaust but not anymore. Any ideas on how I can get it running again? Also i'm really curious of why it died on me. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

it died on you b/c it ran in through the exhaust, and went into the motor through an open exhaust valve... sucks... happened to me once. FCP & A few large bills' later I was back in business. If you have been trying to crank it, you probably have spun a rod or threw out a bearing...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=sunkbikerecoverysteps

^^ helpful link.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree with Polaris425...you didn't try to crank it while the exhaust was under water did you?


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

did you seal the sparkplug with dielectric grease? Might be why it died under water.


----------



## chrdama (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the responses..so what are my options short of dropping my pants and taking it into the shop? I have 2 new plugs to put in and just got the dielectric to answer your question. And yeh I did try to crank it for half a second while it was under even though I knew not to. Stupid I know..just wasn't thinking.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

it might still be ok for now, just 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=sunkbikerecoverysteps

^ go with that and see what happens.


----------



## chrdama (Jun 6, 2010)

Got it running...thanks for the tips. this was my first post on here and i'm impressed with the support. I was really sweating a trip to the shop but oil in the cylinders did the trick. so just for the future...what did i do wrong to die in the water?? i rode through the hole 2 or 3 times with no problems...is it because i let off the gas or let off too fast? i dont want to go through it again


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

all the efi bikes have a problem (not being to turn the idle up), when the tailpipe is under water there is too much back pressure so it kills it . the carbed guys dont have this prob because they can idle it up so it wont die, just remember to never let off under water. you have to have enough exhaust pressure coming out so it will move the water out the way. 
correct me if im wrong guys ,but i think im on the right track anyway
this is why i put a snorkel on my tailpipe


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

You can adj. the idle on a efi bike on the front of the throttle bodies where the throttle cable goes in there is a adj.


----------



## chrdama (Jun 6, 2010)

I didnt do anythign with the hoses or vent lines. Should I?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

yes you should. if it is the 650's you have the carb vents to deal with that will shut you down real quick.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

hondarecoveryman said:


> You can adj. the idle on a efi bike on the front of the throttle bodies where the throttle cable goes in there is a adj.


 do u have to get a screwdriver or something ? my buddys 07 has a cable coming out with a knob on it ,(I know its carbed)the cable is within easy reach at anytime . its on the left side of motor about ankle high. thats the idle im talkin about, is that the same thing but with easier access?


----------



## chrdama (Jun 6, 2010)

Mine is 750i...i would like to go ahead and do the vent lines i just dont know which to do or where they are..is there a how to on the website for it?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

chrdama said:


> Got it running...thanks for the tips. this was my first post on here and i'm impressed with the support. I was really sweating a trip to the shop but oil in the cylinders did the trick. so just for the future...what did i do wrong to die in the water?? i rode through the hole 2 or 3 times with no problems...is it because i let off the gas or let off too fast? i dont want to go through it again


congrats! oh and welcome to the club!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

blue beast said:


> do u have to get a screwdriver or something ? my buddys 07 has a cable coming out with a knob on it ,(I know its carbed)the cable is within easy reach at anytime . its on the left side of motor about ankle high. thats the idle im talkin about, is that the same thing but with easier access?


 14mm end wrench If I remember correctly , it is where the Throttle cable goes into the throttle bodies


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

chrdama said:


> Mine is 750i...i would like to go ahead and do the vent lines i just dont know which to do or where they are..is there a how to on the website for it?


 If you have the EFI there are two lines you need to run
1.Is the vent line coming off of the Coolant Overflow Resi.[By your left ankle when sitting on the bike.]
2.Is the vent hose coming off of your gas tank and tucked in the frame.
Pull them off and take them to an auto parts and get enough to run up to your handlebars[ie pod.]


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> If you have the EFI there are two lines you need to run
> 1.Is the vent line coming off of the Coolant Overflow Resi.[By your left ankle when sitting on the bike.]
> 2.Is the vent hose coming off of your gas tank and tucked in the frame.
> Pull them off and take them to an auto parts and get enough to run up to your handlebars[ie pod.]


Any negatives to moving the coolant resv. up to the rack behind the radiator?


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I haven't experienced any,personally.But I've only had mine done for a week.I don't see where it would cause any issues.It's only purpose is to vent.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

hondarecoveryman said:


> 14mm end wrench If I remember correctly , it is where the Throttle cable goes into the throttle bodies


 thanks ill have to check it out ,learned something new.


----------



## jcg89 (Jul 14, 2013)

Guys im havi g the same problem bit i didnt have snorkle and no water in belt or oil but ots not wanting to crank


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

hondarecoveryman said:


> 14mm end wrench If I remember correctly , it is where the Throttle cable goes into the throttle bodies


I think it has an 8 mm jam nut on it, but the adjuster itself has an Allen head made in the end is it. It looks like a tiny piece of all-thread. It's behind and below where the throttle cable goes. It screws into part of the throttle body housing itself. I took that junk out when I had the TB off and replaced it with an Allen headed bolt, so I can turn it with mine fingers. But I run an exhaust snorkel too cause brutes don't idle well under water. I learned the hard way too.


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

Fuse box delete mod is a start. Waterproof fuse holders instead. Dielectric grease ALL your connections. If you don't have big tires get them. If you're riding deep water a lot then an exhaust snorkle is a good idea. The higher the bike the less likely to have the exhaust under water. Besides brutes just look sad with tires smaller than 29.5s.


----------

